# macpro 3.1 > 5.1



## camus (19 Août 2014)

Bonjour
est il possible d'upgrader un macpro 3.1 2008 xeon 2xquad  en > 5.1
j'ai besoin de ça pour installer protools 11 
mon mac pro me donne satisfaction puissant 
apart bruyant je pense changer aussi la carte video pour une hd 5450 saphire 
je fais du son surtout et parfois montage final cut pro 10

et mettre peut etre un ssd 256 en systeme

merci de me dire si possible et comment upgrader un macpro 3.1 2008 xeon 2xquad  en > 5.1

ou peiut etre juste faire croire qu'il est en 5.1 car il me semble que ces evolutions sont commerciales pour obliger a changer de machine (mon mac pro pas si a la ramasse par rapport aux imac et macbook pro actuels)

jm


----------



## ntx (19 Août 2014)

> Previous Mac Pro models (3,1 "Harpertown" and earlier) are not *qualified* or *recommended* for use with Pro Tools 11


As-tu essayé de l'installer ? Il n'est pas explicitement écrit que c'est impossible, ça peut être juste "non recommandé".

Pour le bruit, tu as quelle modèle de CG ? Parce qu'avec une 2600 il est parfaitement silencieux.


----------



## camus (19 Août 2014)

merci de la reponse
je n'ai pas essayé il tourne tres bien en protools 10 
j'ai le protools 11 sur mon macbook pro

en fait je me demande si je vais pas vendre mes deux mac (mbpro mid 2009 2,56ghz  et le mac pro 3.1 2008 8 coeurs ) pour un mbpro retina I7 mais meme pas sur que ce retina soit aussi puissant qu mon mac pro et pas de pciexpress 

et puis le macpro a sacrement decoté coté chez mac 2 sell 1550 e je me rend compte qu'il se vend a peine 1000e sur ebay 
donc le garder et l'upgrader 
ma carte graphique ati 2600 hd est hyperbruyante , et aussi le reste peut etre (autres ventilos disques durs...)
je pense mettre une 5450hd saphire pas chere, 50 euros et 2go  apparemment pas mal du tout
pour moi hypersilencieux c'est un imac. je suis ingé son et je reve d'un mac pro -20 db ! 

*mais le gros hiic c est de savoir si je peux upgrader en 5.1*
comment faire ça ? recuperer un proc de macpro 2009 qui lui meme a fait l'upgrade au dessus encore??


----------



## ntx (20 Août 2014)

camus a dit:


> ma carte graphique ati 2600 hd est hyperbruyante , et aussi le reste peut etre (autres ventilos disques durs...)


Tu as un exemplaire défectueux. Il y a eu de la part d'Apple une opération d'échange il y a quelques années pour remédier au problème. En gros ça fait 6 ans que tu supportes un bruit anormal. 

On ne peut pas faire "upgrader" un Mac Pro car cela reviendrait à changer la CM ce que ne propose pas Apple, et rien ne dit que les fixations d'une CM 2009 et toute la quincaillerie qui va avec soient compatibles avec un boîtier 2008. Par contre, tu peux mettre à jour les processeurs mais est-ce que cela suffirait pour le rendre "compatible" avec Protools ? Surtout il faudrait être sûr qu'il est *réellement* incompatible ...


----------



## MarcMame (11 Septembre 2014)

camus a dit:


> *mais le gros hiic c est de savoir si je peux upgrader en 5.1*
> comment faire ça ? recuperer un proc de macpro 2009 qui lui meme a fait l'upgrade au dessus encore??


Non, imposssible. Seuls les MacPro 4,1 peuvent subir un upgrade firmware en 5,1


----------



## jellyboy74 (11 Septembre 2014)

Pro tools 11 fonctionnera parfaitement. Il suffit juste d'avoir Mavericks. Mon mac pro 1.1 bidouillé en Maverick avec ses vieux Xéon 2.66 et une 6870HD le font tourner sans soucis.


----------



## MarcMame (11 Septembre 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Pro tools 11 fonctionnera parfaitement. Il suffit juste d'avoir Mavericks. Mon mac pro 1.1 bidouillé en Maverick avec ses vieux Xéon 2.66 et une 6870HD le font tourner sans soucis.


Chacun fait bien ce qu'il veut mais lorsqu'on gagne sa vie avec un logiciel, on évite la bidouille plus que nécessaire (autant que possible).
Protools est déjà suffisement "touchy" sur les configs pour éviter de s'en rajouter une couche avec l'OS qu'il faudra rebidouiller à chaque mise à jour.

Mais bon, je le répète, chacun fait bien comme il le sent.


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Septembre 2014)

Mais il s'agit ici d'un 3,1 de 2008, donc aucune bidouille particulière à faire pour faire tourner Mavericks impeccablement.

Pour ma part avec cette même machine, j'ai tout d'abord mis un SSD comme volume de démarrage (et selon l'évolution du marché, je remplace mes autres HD par des SSD, ne me reste plus que les gros stockages vidéo, archives et sauvegarde sur HD), ça a grandement diminué le volume sonore de la machine et lui a filé un bon coup de fouet, elle est très réactive. Puis récemment j'ai changé l'HD 2600 par une Nvidia GTX 550 et là encore la machine a gagné en silence.
C'est le Mac de bureau le plus silencieux que j'ai jamais eu (depuis 1990) !

D'après ce que j'ai lu, les ugrades de processeur ne sont intéressantes que si on part de l'entrée de gamme, sinon trop cher pour trop peu de progrès, trop de consommation et trop de chaleur.


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Septembre 2014)

MarcMame a dit:


> Chacun fait bien ce qu'il veut mais lorsqu'on gagne sa vie avec un logiciel, on évite la bidouille plus que nécessaire (autant que possible).
> Protools est déjà suffisement "touchy" sur les configs pour éviter de s'en rajouter une couche avec l'OS qu'il faudra rebidouiller à chaque mise à jour.
> 
> Mais bon, je le répète, chacun fait bien comme il le sent.



Bah disons que quand tu as un mac pro 2006 qui tourne encore du feu de dieu et qu'apple te sort une fausse excuse de EFI32 bits pour justifier que Maverick ne tourneras pas dessus alors qu'un vieux macbook blanc de 2008 le peu ça fous les boules. 

Et quand on connais la manip c'est encore plus scandaleux de leur part puisqu'en gros il suffit d'inscrire l'ID du mac pro 1.1 dans la racine du programme d'installation et tout roule. Ca prend 20 minutes à faire et ça permet de faire rouler une machine encore pendant quelques années sans aucuns risques particuliers. 

Alors oui tu as raison, chacun fait comme il le sent mais moi quand je sent qu'on met la met bien profond bah je me laisse pas faire. Même Microsoft ne fait pas ça!


----------



## jeanmi044 (26 Septembre 2014)

Il y a surement des possibilité, lesquels je  ne sais pas. 
Mais je me sers de mon expérience ; MacPro rév 1,1 passé en 2,1 zéro euros, changement des processeurs de 2x2,66ghz à 2x3,00ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon environ 250 euros, carte graphique HD 5770 (Apple environ 400 euros il y a 3 ans, maintenant avec Mavericks la même ce trouve à 100 euros), 18 go de Ram, un SSD de 120go pour 200 euros, quatre disques durs le tout sous Mavericks installé avec SFOTT (http://oemden.com)
Ce n'est pas une bombe, mais il tourne nickel et mieux qu'avant son petit coup de lifting


----------



## lat dior (26 Septembre 2014)

je me greffe sur le fil de la discussion : un plan pour la ram ?
moi aussi je voudrais bien boosté un peu mon mac pro 2008
en commençant bien évidemment par un ssd pour le système
pour la carte, j'ai déjà changé pour une hd 5770 qui est ok pour mon utilisation
mais la ram est toujours hors de prix. et c'est rien de le dire...


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Septembre 2014)

C'est combien « hors de prix » pour toi ? Rue Montgallet tu dois bien pouvoir trouver, non ?


----------



## lat dior (27 Septembre 2014)

non, évidemment non, rue mongallet, difficile de trouver de la ram pour mac pro... (norme pc, oui, mais pas mac)
question prix, disons que hors période promo comme c'est le cas actuellement chez mac way,
j'ai du mal à claquer 300 euros, par exemple, simplement pour doubler la capacité mémoire (j'ai actuellement que 6go) pour une bécane qui date de 2008. et je ne comprend toujours pas ce qui justifie un tel prix, pour une machine qui sera "obsolete" dans peu de temps.
d'où ma question initiale : avez vous des plans pour booster en ram à moindre prix


----------



## ntx (27 Septembre 2014)

Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire sur le choix du type de mémoire. Donc il faut trouver une boutique qui la vende à un prix "raisonnable".

As-tu été fouillé sur les boutiques chinoise de la "Bay" ou sur Alibaba ?

PS : j'ai le même soucis, je mettrais bien quelques Go de plus pour 10.9, mais investir autant sur une machine de 2008 ...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2014)

ntx a dit:


> mais investir autant sur une machine de 2008


La RAM pour le MP 2008 a toujours été très, très chère, comparée aux autres barrettes.


----------



## Fogi (29 Septembre 2014)

Et si vous alliez voir du côté mémoire serveur PC ? Beaucoup ont fait ça sur mac pro 4,1 flashé en 5,1 et la note se réduit considérablement... Par exemple :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/4GB-2x2GB-DDR2-800-PC2-6400P-ECC-Registered-CL6-240-pin-Memory-RAM-/321472063413?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item4ad93a67b5

Attention, je ne prétends pas que le modèle que je donne en exemple fonctionnera obligatoirement, mais à caractéristiques égales il y a de fortes chances ... c'est juste une piste à explorer


----------



## lat dior (30 Septembre 2014)

non plus, en tout cas pas pour un mac pro 3.1 (2008, donc...) / DDR2. pas d'échappatoire vers la ram PC
et surtout impossibilité physique. il faut de la FB-DIMM : mac only, si j'ai bien compris. et non pas de la SO-DIMM


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Septembre 2014)

Les barrettes montrées pour Fogi sont bien des fb-dimm, les so-dimm sont des barrettes plus courtes pour portables, rien à voir.


----------



## lat dior (30 Septembre 2014)

exact (mea culpa, j'ai lu/vu trop vite), mais cela reste incompatible pour un 3.1 
je n'ai jamais vu de solution de ce type (ram / pc) pour un mac pro 2008
je reste preneur d'infos, cela dit


----------



## Fogi (30 Septembre 2014)

Les barrettes que je présente plus haut juste pour montrer la différence de prix n'ont pas de radiateur ... gaffe ! 

Si tu ne veux pas prendre de risque, (moi non plus quand j'ai voulu ajouter de la RAM), tu peux ajouter 4 Go pour 103 &#8364;, je ne sais pas quelle quantité de Ram tu as, mais ça devrait doper ta config pour pas trop cher ...  - Montage par paires de mêmes caractéristiques bien sûr !

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/10...2-go-ddr2-800-fb-dimm-ecc-garantie-a-vie.html


----------



## lat dior (30 Septembre 2014)

oui, en l'absence de radiateur, je ne teste pas, et c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas crié victoire...
reste les nuimpact et ce que je vais me résoudre à acheter dans quelques jours (chèque inside en attente...)
j'ai 6go de ram actuellement (j'en avais rajouté un peu quelques après avoir acheté la bestiole)
et je trouve que ça patine parfois (même si je ne fais pas de montage video ou ce genre de chose)
donc, dans l'immédiat, 4go de plus, ça devrait aller et je devrais voir la différence


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Septembre 2014)

As-tu vérifié dans le Moniteur d'activité l'occupation de la ram ? 
Selon ce qu'on lui demande, ça peut aussi être simplement le processeur qui montre ses limites (genre appli pas optimisée multi-processeur et qui sature le seul noyau qu'elle peut utiliser&#8230


----------



## lat dior (3 Octobre 2014)

oui, je regarde régulièrement. a priori, pas de logiciels tueurs de ram
c'est plutôt la multiplication de l'ouverture des logiciels 
(j'en ai toujours vraiment pas mal qui fonctionnent en parallèle)
et aussi les pages web / safari qui consomme pas mal de ram / cache
(là aussi, je suis obligé d'ouvrir pas mal de pages pour bosser)
pour ma part, j'éteins la bécane chaque soir (à l'ancienne...)
donc remise à niveau à chaque fois, c'est vraiment un manque de barettes


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2014)

Tu n'as pas indiqué si tu regardais l'emprise de la RAM avec le Moniteur d'activité ?

Si tu es bien sous Snow Leopard, pour savoir si tu manques de mémoire, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir bcp signifie manquer de RAM).
Fais ça en fin de journée, c'est là ou c'est le plus parlant.


----------



## lat dior (4 Octobre 2014)

sir, yes sir ))
alors effectivement, je regarde ça aussi régulièrement sans trop comprendre :
pour les sorties pages, pas grand chose. quelques mo maxi, jamais beaucoup. 
ce qui ne m'inquiète pas trop (mais j'ai jamais vraiment compris quelle était la marge de tolérance...)
plus énigmatique en revanche (pour moi, s'entend), les entrées pages (pendant longtemps, j'ai cherché des réponses / forum, mais... bon...), il y a toujours quelques centaines de mo (présentement, 315,3 mo)


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2014)

lat dior a dit:


> sir, yes sir ))
> alors effectivement, je regarde ça aussi régulièrement sans trop comprendre :
> pour les sorties pages, pas grand chose. quelques mo maxi, jamais beaucoup.


Si tu as très peu de sorties pages, c'est que tu ne manques pas (ou pas beaucoup) de RAM.
A priori, le problème est ailleurs (mais jeanba3000 l'avait dit juste au dessus).


----------

